# Memorial Day Concert



## steamer (May 27, 2011)

Just got back from my kids 2nd grade memorial day concert and services.

There were about 15 Vets in attendance from all the conflicts back to WWII

One little boy gave a reading...from his wheel chair.  It was very heart warming and touching

One of the Vets from Iraq, about 6'3" and hard as can be, came up to this boy after the concert, tore the flag insignia off his uniform, and with a huge ...Trembling....hand gave it to this boy.....there wasn't a dry eye in the place.


God I love this country.


----------



## bearcar1 (May 27, 2011)

May we all remember to thank the men and women that do and are, putting their lives in potential danger for this great nation. Forget all of the party politics for just a few moments and truly realize what the cost of our freedoms has been. May God smile down upon each and every one of our military troops, both past and present. Amen.

BC1
Jim


----------



## b.lindsey (May 27, 2011)

What a touching story steamer, thanks for sharing it. I share Jim's sentiments as well for all our vets and especially those serving in harm's way now.

Bill


----------



## Dave G (May 27, 2011)

Thank you Steamer for the story, it gave me a much needed boost this morning. Time to put all of life's burden's away and give thanks to the ones who have truly given their all so the rest of us can enjoy life. The ultimate sacrifice should never be forgotten and it is good to know our young ones are learning this as well. Dave


----------



## steamer (May 27, 2011)

The little boy was Beaming!  Best concert I've ever been to!

I was glad to have spotted the event in the midst of the crowd of parents trying to take pictures and give hugs and praise of their kids....I'd guess it was 80 kids anyway.  ..it was out the corner of my eye as he was taking it off..and It got my full attention  One of those moments you don't forget

Dave

Big guy in green...sorry for the crappy picture


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 30, 2011)

Memorial day greetings to all. A thank you too all that have served. A posthumous thank you to those who gave there lives in service and a thank you to there families. My wife and son are off to the local parade. Enjoy the BBQs and other festivities and take a moment to remember. 
Tin


----------



## steamer (May 30, 2011)

Took my kids to the Cemetery today to put up some flags....One for this patriot ( see attachment)


The problem with this one is that the stone is almost unreadable, and he gets missed....he died in hand to hand at Gettysburg. I'm working on a solution for the stone.










Dave



View attachment Hans Peter Jorgensen.doc


----------



## Babba (May 30, 2011)

With the greatest respect, you're talking Merrykun here aren't you?

Are you fully aware just how much the rest of the world hates your foreign policy?

If anyone wish's to glorify 'the good ole USA's' approach to diplomacy, then please be prepared to have a few of your illusions shattered by us members who live in the rest of the world.


----------



## steamer (May 30, 2011)

Yes I am speaking of an American. Interestingly enough, Hans Peter Jorgensen wasn't an American citizen when he joind the Union Army.  He had the following Perspective on Freedom, and I quote


"Freedom is the Same everywhere, and I gladly give my life in it's defence.  I only wish I could give more!"

Let ME state absolutely.

If you don't like it , Crawl back in your hole!


Dave


----------



## dreeves (May 30, 2011)

I wish to thank all the members of the armed forces who have served to protect the rights of the citizens of the U.S.A. One of those rights is free speach. I dont like Babba's response but that is his right to say it. I for one respect the members of the armed services for there service not the wars they fight. The members of the armed forces dont pick the fight so Babba get mad at the right people. 

Thanks again to all who have served to allow me to say this.


Dave Reeves
West Chester U.S.A.


----------



## steamer (May 30, 2011)

Dave , your correct, he has the right to say it.

And I thank all the service men and women who have given him that right,


----------



## Babba (May 30, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> "Freedom is the Same everywhere, and I gladly give my life in it's defence. I only wish I could give more!"
> 
> Let ME state absolutely.
> 
> ...




Can you give the rest of the world an insight into your views on the freedom of . . . let's make it easy & say the people of Palestine?


----------



## Babba (May 30, 2011)

dreeves  said:
			
		

> I wish to thank all the members of the armed forces who have served to protect the rights of the citizens of the U.S.A. One of those rights is free speach. I dont like Babba's response but that is his right to say it. I for one respect the members of the armed services for there service not the wars they fight. The members of the armed forces dont pick the fight so Babba get mad at the right people.
> 
> Thanks again to all who have served to allow me to say this.
> 
> ...



I will get mad at those who choose to glorify war, I choose to get extremely mad at those who choose to glorify America's twisted & warped version of war.


----------



## steamer (May 30, 2011)

Han's wasn't a politician. Neither am I 

Your point?


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 30, 2011)

Babba this is unacceptable posting read the PM I sent Immediately. And respond!
Tin


----------



## Babba (May 30, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Yes I am speaking of an American. Interestingly enough, Hans Peter Jorgensen wasn't an American citizen when he joind the Union Army. He had the following Perspective on Freedom, and I quote
> 
> 
> "Freedom is the Same everywhere, and I gladly give my life in it's defence. I only wish I could give more!"
> ...




It was a buffalo soldier in the heart of America,
stolen from Africa, brought to America:

Fighting on arrival,fighting for survival.
I mean it, when I analyse the stench,
to me it make a lot of sense.
How did dreadlock rasta was buffalo soldier.

And he was taken from Africa,
brought to America.
Fighting on arrival,fighting for survival.
Say it was a buffalo soldier,dreadlock rasta.
Buffalo soldier, in the heart of America.

If you know your history,
Then you would know where you coming from,
Then you wouldnt have to ask me,
Who the heck do you think I am.

<shortened> Bob Marley

Want some quotes from Sitting Bull that your history denies Dave?


----------



## mklotz (May 30, 2011)

Babba  said:
			
		

> With the greatest respect, you're talking Merrykun here aren't you?
> 
> Are you fully aware just how much the rest of the world hates your foreign policy?
> 
> If anyone wish's to glorify 'the good ole USA's' approach to diplomacy, then please be prepared to have a few of your illusions shattered by us members who live in the rest of the world.



Babba,

You might want to reflect a bit on the fact that many of the dead we honor today died defending your country as well as many of the countries of those who hate our foreign policy. 

Now, give it a rest. While you're entitled to your own opinions, you don't have free reign to express them here, especially when doing so is infuriating to the majority of the forum members, American or not.

Any further politically incendiary contributions by you on this thread will be regarded as cause to remove you from the forum.


----------



## Foozer (May 30, 2011)

Babba  said:
			
		

> Are you fully aware just how much the rest of the world hates your foreign policy?



One think I go by, born and raised in the States is that all men are created equal. The right to an opinion, to speak same, is a freedom worthy of fight. If in my opinion your speech is without merit, time to listen is over.

This is a day to, for myself, to remember those that I served with who are no longer with us. Politics and opinion have no room today.

Robert
U.S. Army
RVN 71-72


----------



## Babba (May 30, 2011)

It seems they seek to ban me?

Typical of the Merrykuns way.


----------



## Babba (May 30, 2011)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Babba,
> 
> You might want to reflect a bit on the fact that many of the dead we honor today died defending your country as well as many of the countries of those who hate our foreign policy.
> 
> ...



Do you know your history?

Please explain America's late entry into WWII?

Hollywood might give you an impression, but many lives had already been lost before you saw a reason to fight.


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 30, 2011)

> It seems they seek to ban me?


That is what happens to those who do not respect others here and refuse to follow rules.
Tin


----------



## steamer (May 30, 2011)

It was a buffalo soldier in the heart of America,
stolen from Africa, brought to America:

Fighting on arrival,fighting for survival.
I mean it, when I analyse the stench,
to me it make a lot of sense.
How did dreadlock rasta was buffalo soldier.

And he was taken from Africa,
brought to America.
Fighting on arrival,fighting for survival.
Say it was a buffalo soldier,dreadlock rasta.
Buffalo soldier, in the heart of America.

If you know your history,
Then you would know where you coming from,
Then you wouldnt have to ask me,
Who the heck do you think I am.

<shortened> Bob Marley

Want some quotes from Sitting Bull that your history denies Dave? 



Just for the record. That is exactly what Hans was fighting , and died for, the end of slavery.

Dave


----------



## Babba (May 30, 2011)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> That is what happens to those who do not respect others here and refuse to follow rules.
> Tin



Am I banned then?

Is this your version of free speech?

You are a young nation formed from the dregs we let go. You may never learn the lessons of history 'cos your history is taught from 365 channels of nothing on your TV's

All this from the nation that thinks cheese comes from an aerosol can !


----------



## steamer (May 30, 2011)

Yes you are!.


"Freedom of speech" is a guarantee of the right to confront the government, not a right to say anything anywhere - especially so in private venues."


----------



## Foozer (May 30, 2011)

Babba  said:
			
		

> You are a young nation formed from the dregs we let go.



Am glad that you let go of one "Dreg" at least, who came to this side of the pond seeking a better way. My Great-Grandfather as remembered today through this small little box left me.

Robert


----------



## steamer (May 30, 2011)

Yes I too was born of one of those dregs....350 years ago on my fathers side we came to the new world...My mothers side in 1904.

Glad your here Foozer, and thank you for your service.

Dave


----------



## steamer (May 30, 2011)

The 1914 Star, British Victory medal, and the WW1 Campain medal. 

Dave


----------



## Foozer (May 30, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> The 1914 Star, British Victory medal, and the WW1 Campain medal.
> 
> Dave



Princess Mary Tin, this one as word passed down the family, contained some tobacco and chocolate. Today is a day to reflect. Avoid War if possible, but if one must, get the BIGGEST dam stick you can find.

Robert


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 30, 2011)

To put things back into perspective my wife came across and interesting comment on face book. 
this was posted by the grandfather of a soldier currently serving in Afghanistan. 


"Memorial Day? I didn't even know what today was until someone mentioned it in passing. We lose track of days and weeks here. For us, it was a day that no one was hurt, one of many, but never too many of these days. I thank God for this."
 Robert Kenyon


Tin


----------



## steamer (May 30, 2011)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> To put things back into perspective my wife came across and interesting comment on face book.
> this was posted by the grandfather of a soldier currently serving in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> ...




An Amen to that!


----------



## Maryak (May 30, 2011)

Babba,

The hard won freedom's of the Western World are the results of sacrifices by a large number of ordinary men and women. You have, as a result of these sacrifices, the right to be the obnoxious, sanctimonious, ignoramus that your messages convey.

The memorial services do not glorify war or uphold anyone's foreign policy they are the best way we know how to say thankyou.

My son is the first of 4 generations who has not had to go forth and win then defend these freedoms. So I feel as if it was not all in vain.

Others here have sons and daughters who are out their defending our way of life.

Back in your box and may it soon be 6ft under.

Bob


----------



## TREBOR (May 31, 2011)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Babba,
> 
> 
> Back in your box and may it soon be 6ft under.
> ...



Wishing a person dead is a bit harsh !
Or is freedom of speach just for mods?


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 31, 2011)

Babba was banned after a decision by an admin and two mods. there are few rules here. respect for others is one. posting political rants is also a violation of forum protocol. as is not listening to,, disrespecting and arguing with staff. he is gone from this forum. 
Tin


----------



## Maryak (May 31, 2011)

TREBOR  said:
			
		

> Or is freedom of speach just for mods?



NO

Your message stands which is proof is it not. ???


----------



## lathe nut (May 31, 2011)

I was in a remote part of SW Louisana the other day driving on a road in a large timber company area came up on a little grass road that had a sign "Freedom Cemetery" because I love the word and meaning of FREEDOME, I went in and looked at the grave markers to find three civil war graves, two WW1, four WW2, several Korea, what a humble experience I felt with only a very small town a few miles away what a price this small town paid for our FREEDOME, what thanks we own them, those of now and those in the future, thanks to all and rest to the ones who lost the love ones, Lathe Nut


----------

